# Anybody need a TiVo compatible Freeview box?



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi all. Hope you're having a good Xmas. I have a Freeview box looking for a new home, it's a Pioneer DBR-TF100GB and has the all important UHF output (21-69) not just throughput which makes it ideal to use with a TiVo. I have actually used it with a TiVo in the past and it works well with IR blasters too. 

If you would like to re-home a poor unwanted set top box, you'd just have to cover postage, probably Royal Mail Standard Parcels, if anyone is interested PM me with your Postcode and I'll calculate postage to your part of the country. Cheers.


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

Ooh, yes please - my Bush STB has started to freeze every couple of days!
I'll chuck you a PM.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rickynumber18 said:


> have a Freeview box looking for a new home, it's a Pioneer DBR-TF100GB


Have you been using it in a post DSO freeview region? We go DSO in Feb 2012 and I have this model STB with Tivo. Would be interested to know if it works with DSO freeview.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there. I'm in the London region (although I don't live in London!), which switches over next April. However since several local transmitters have already switched my services has improved triple fold. I'm actually in a complete Freeview no go area pre and post but am now picking up excellent services from transmitters in both Kent and East Anglia so the answer is yes, the Pioneer box will work just fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the info. East Anglia has only just switched (Nov 2011) and Kent switches June 2012. There are mixed reports on the web about the Pioneer working with post DSO freeview. I will know for sure in a few weeks.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

The box is receiving channels via the East Anglia transmitter after switch over. I can't see why that would change. You need a Freeview box or alike to watch after DSO so making a box redundant would, IMHO be crazy.


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

And it just arrived - thankyou very much


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

Just realised I need to know which remote control set to use to control it with the TiVo - anyone know?

Pioneer DBR-TF100GB.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Manufacturer = Pioneer (can't remember the code number but there aren't that many to try)

I use medium and send 3 digits (sending a leading 0 will bring the STB out of standby).


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rickynumber18 said:


> You need a Freeview box or alike to watch after DSO so making a box redundant would, IMHO be crazy.


The Freeview tranmission characteristics change post DSO and many early Freeview STBs PVRs, and IDTVs are known to have not been built to the full Freeview spec (and so don't work after DSO). My Hitachi IDTV will not support DSO Freeview (so has already been replaced and sent to the CRT graveyard).
http://help.digitaluk.co.uk/pf/197/webfiles/DUK/attachments/2k.pdf

The Pioneer is supposed to be OK post DSO but this thread seems to hint at problems...
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1465163

Only 36 days to go!


----------



## the_moog (Jan 8, 2002)

It's now working fine, using Pioneer 20038-Fast, in case anyone needs it themselves, some time.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Phase 1 of DSO started today with the retune of the Pioneer STB. It can still pick up freeview but there is a lot of pixelation that wasn't there before.  Phase 2 and another retune is in 2 weeks time.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> Phase 1 of DSO started today with the retune of the Pioneer STB. It can still pick up freeview but there is a lot of pixelation that wasn't there before.  Phase 2 and another retune is in 2 weeks time.


You should find there's an instant massive increase in the signal strength on the proper switch-off date.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Pixelation only happens for channels on mux BBCA which is the one they switched on yesterday. It is currently 64QAM 8K and blasting out at the new full power level.

The other 5 muxes don't get switched until 22 Feb. No pixelation on channels on these muxes.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Too strong a signal maybe? I had to put attenuators in on one system I had.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

You can get variable attenuators which are handy should you need to adjust the levels btween muxes. I needed to choke back the beeb muxes while allowing the weaker ones to still make it through.

This was back a good few years and I live in the shadow of the Crystal Palace transmitters.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Seems like it's a known bug. Pioneer Support say...

Thank you for your email. There is an update available for this product to
resolve the problem you experiencing due to the changes that have been made
to the way Digital TV is now broadcast but regretfully due to the age of
the product it would be chargeable at approx £25. With the cost of Digital
Set Top Boxes now equal to or lower than this cost it may not be economical
to have it updated. Should you wish to do so we can arrange to have it
updated, just let us know.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

But as they have been so reliable and work well with our TiVos it may be worth it, for me at least.


----------

